# Main auger wont turn "sometimes"



## snow sux (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey guys,I have an MTD 10/28 that seems to have a problem.The main auger turns sometimes... under full load no turn,back the machine up a foot and it turns.The secondary works just fine. If I try to turn it by hand I cant move it,nothing is sheared as far as that. Not sure it's a front gear box problem,I think more like a belt? Your thoughts on this....thanks for any help.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

probably a partially stripped auger gear


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, if the impeller fan continues to turn and throw snow out of the chute, but the front corkscrew augers stop then the belt is fine and the issue is the front gearbox. Either all shear pins are broken on the augers or the gearbox gears are stripped or the keyway is broken.


----------



## snow sux (Feb 13, 2014)

Well I got it apart and from what I can see, the shaft looks fine but the gear (brass?) looks to be worn really bad...the teeth aren't square across, they seem to have a curved wear pattern. Now can I change that gear without too much trouble on my carport, or do I need to use a work bench and vice etc? I really hope it's something I change fairly easily.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

The teeth on the gear aren't supposed to be square.(they are curved). Look for a sheared pin that secures the gear to the shaft.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, they are curved to match the curve of the impeller shaft gear. If you can see the gear it should be pretty easy. Most just slide down the shaft onto a keyway and others just have a dowel pin through them.

Have a look here and see if it helps:
Rebuilding an MTD snowblower auger differential - Tool Shed Forum - GardenWeb

Also these:


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I think that's the problem with my 55012 as well, the woodruff key is sheared and the augers aren't turning.


----------



## snow sux (Feb 13, 2014)

Bob Cat said:


> The teeth on the gear aren't supposed to be square.(they are curved). Look for a sheared pin that secures the gear to the shaft.


 
There is nothing sheared,the teeth are wore out on the gear. They are concave pretty bad and basically have no cantact with the shaft gear. I have a new gear on the way early next week and it should be good to go after that.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

snow sux said:


> There is nothing sheared,the teeth are wore out on the gear. They are concave pretty bad and basically have no cantact with the shaft gear. I have a new gear on the way early next week and it should be good to go after that.


You know Snow your oil or grease will give the story if your gear is damaged there will be lots of shaving because they are really shaped concave.


----------



## snow sux (Feb 13, 2014)

I didn't get it back together yet, wifes truck took priority with some repairs I had to do,and the outside temps blahhh..But I did find that the gear is OK and that it was in fact,a broken key.Before I took the gear off the shaft,the key (what you can see) looked perfect. I got 2 off ebay and now have an extra gear and key so that's OK too. Thanks for the help guys!


----------

